# How big are you? How big is your horse?



## 4faults (18 September 2011)

Probably been done before but I am curious to see how tall everyone is and how big their horses are? Is there a reason you went for the size you did or was your horse just the most suitable at the time and height didnt come into it too much?

For example I am 5'6" and my horse is 17.3h, I dont feel small on her and find her simple to get together. 
















We also have a 17.1h, this is me on him






This is my 6' OH






I ride quite long but I have always felt too big on anything smaller than 16h and Im not sure why  however we got both of these horses by chance we didnt go out looking for horses of a certain size

So how big are you and how big is your horse?


----------



## maletto (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'2" and ride a 15.2. I can comfortably sit on most things but to really get them working (and especially if I want to jump!) I can't ride much bigger than a 16.0. 

I have ridiculously short legs though, they are like 28", so I become rather ineffective on a larger horse 

will see if i can find any pics


----------



## Nic86 (18 September 2011)

I'm 5 foot 7" and I have a 16.3hh who I sort of inherited so didn't even try him before I took him on. I've also got a 15.3hh who I also inherited and again I never sat on him befor I got him. I've just bought a foal who I'm hoping will mature to 16.2hh but we don't know who his dad is so this is just a guestimate. I never liked anything over 16hh until I got my big lad but now I love the feel of bigger horses but I too have quite long legs. No body lol. I think the size of your horse doesn't matter as long as they can carry your weight happily


----------



## AFlapjack (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'4ft and my pony is about 14.1hh. I had an unreg Connemara mare before getting him and wanted a registered one this time round as she had been amazing so obviously I didn't want anything over 14.2hh anyway.


----------



## Twiggy14 (18 September 2011)

I'm 12 and 5ft8, atm I'm showing a 42" Shetland, I've ridden and shown and jumped a 36" shetty and ridden our mini bareback (I'm quite skinny, only sat on him) I looking to big kn my old 13.2hh and looking right on my friends 16.3hh stocky showjumper! I'm showing a 15hh cob, and looking for a youngster to event so basically instead of being kn 12.2hhs I'm gonna be on 16 handers!!! I'm so riding an 11.2hh when she's weaned  I'll get some piccies soon xD


----------



## Countrychic (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'3 and my biggest is a 17.1 wb but they're all over 16.1. As long as they're rideable I look for jump first and size is way down the priorities although I would love a 16 powerhouse Dapple grey gelding something like Russell.


----------



## Twiggy14 (18 September 2011)

Also I feel fine on all, the 16.3hh is quite young and novice and I don't have any problem getting her down on the bit and going forward without going to forward if yi get what I mean. She's very ride with your leg but the Only thing that hurt afterwards was my left arm (I'm not as strong in it) xD


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (18 September 2011)

I'm 5"3 and my boy is 15.2hh at the moment, hoping he'll get to 15.3







and then I have a 15.2hh mare.


----------



## Puppy (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'3" (short legged with it!) and like them in the 15.2-16hh bracket, and they have to be compact with it. I just don't feel right on large or rangy horses.


----------



## YardGeek (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'4  with stumpy legs and my beast is 16.2 but it works  
I can't ride anything smaller than 15.2 effectively due to joint problems which mean I ride really long, sorta sucks as I missed out on ponies


----------



## only_me (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'6 and a half (5'7 on a good day ) and ride a 17h although he is narrow and compact (takes a 6'6 rug!) so dosent feel big 
I'm comfortable on anything 14.2 up that has a good shoulder - I like a horse infront of me


----------



## welshstar (18 September 2011)

I'm 5ft 6 and have a 15hh welsh cob. He was only 14.3 when we got him. When I was looking, I ideally wanted something a little bit bigger (maybe 15.1 or 15.2). We went to view him as a 15.1 but fell in love despite his little size- he's filling out more now though so I fit him just nice. I also ride my mums 15hh (full up) connemara and I used to ride my sisters 16hh cbx. I prefer to ride smaller horses as I prefer their pony brains. My sisters horse was sometimes a bit of a pain and quite a lot to hold together but I think that was just her!

I used to ride a full up 17.3hh horse who was as wide as she was high. She was lovely and polite but just far too much horse for me to hold together!


----------



## 4faults (18 September 2011)

Yard geek- im the same, bad joints so ride long. I have a bad knee and bad ankle so if i put my stirrups up they just give way 

Only_me - I definetely prefer some horse in front of me, when I was younger I had a 15h who was very narrow and had no wither, I think I may be compensating for her now haha

Its lovely to see the vast range of people and horses


----------



## Glayva (18 September 2011)

im 5ft5 and have a 17.1hh chunky warmblood.  I dont feel too small on him at all, im so used to riding bigger horses that anything below 17hh feels tiny.  

I do ride short though, so i have a saddle with shorter saddle flaps so he can at least feel some of my leg and not just my ankle dangling below the saddle.  I do really need to work on riding longer though.

Its funny seeing him when someone with legs that actually go round him gets on him , he isnt used to it so its quite funny.


----------



## Temptation (18 September 2011)

5'4 on a big built 17.1 which I showjump on. Dont feel
Over horses at all


----------



## Capriole (18 September 2011)

Im somewhere about 5'3/5'4ish, I think. We have a 14.2 narrow pony, some that are all around the 16h mark, and a couple of 17h'ers. 
I feel too big (too high above the saddle and not enough in front of me, she can carry me weightwise easily enough) on the 14.2, and I feel like a pea on a drum on the HW 17h horses (OH's), for me 16h or so is perfect.

eta: I rode someones 18.2 horse a while ago OMG was like riding a dinosaur , each stride took forever!  Not for me, sticking with my littlies


----------



## measles (18 September 2011)

Son is just over 6ft and has a 15.2 and a 16.2.   More in proportion on the latter but smaller girl happy carrying him too.


----------



## Britestar (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'2" and my main ride is a 14.1hh TB. My other horses are 15hh, 15.1( x2) and 15.2. My 5'10" friend rides my 13.2hh cob, and doesn't look big.

I also have a 3yr old (son of the 15.2) and he currently stands 16/16.1hh - no idea what I'm going to do with him!


----------



## MrsMozart (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'8" (and a bit lol), my legs are quite long (and fat!) and my girl is 16.3hh-ish, haven't measured her for a while; she's a medium in Barnsby saddles 

Here's a pic from last week. My stirrups are shorter than normal due to her being a bit of a twit and canters being interesting (my back is whinging about the canter at the moment, so have to get up and out of the seat or it hurts like bobbery ):


----------



## rhino (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'3" and have a 15.3hh lw warmblood (he looks huge here but I do ride short xc)






And for comparison, some 'pony squishing' from last weekend (14.1hh ish lw pony)






I am fairly lightweight so can ride ponies but am happier on 16hh ish horses. I have competed unaff dressage on an 18hh pure clydesdale but that was more for comedy value than anything else!


----------



## LizzyandToddy (18 September 2011)

5ft 10 and my Horse is 15 1hh 
But he is built long and has alot in front! I can sit on 16 2hh TB's and not have as much infront of me! x


----------



## angelish (18 September 2011)

i'm 5"6 and mine is 16"3 
i bought him as a foal and expected about 15"3  but he just kept growing ,he doe's feel a bit big some days but hey i love him 

foaly pic 













and i have a 14"3 project to play with 







i would idealy like something 16hh


----------



## Ginger Bear (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'2 and have a 16'1. I probably do look quite small as I'm Pretty petite too. People say I look best on a 15'2 but too be honest it's what I'm used to, have been riding 15'3 plus size horses since I was 8 as that's what was available to me, I like too have more horse and a nice long neck!


----------



## kirstyhen (18 September 2011)

I'm 6ft, both my horses are about 16.2/16.3hh, although Hen has big withers so his back is much lower than Mal.
I like big horses, I feel right on them, however Mally was 16.1 when bought her, she was just the right horse.
At work I ride anything from 14.2hh upwards, it can be very amusing at times!


----------



## TheoryX1 (18 September 2011)

I'm 5 foot 5, but with not very long legs.  Am not a huge fan of big horses and dont like anything over 15.2hh.  My horse is a mw/lw cob, a leg at each corner, good shoulders and a big bum, suits me fine.  I also have started to ride Mini TX's 15.1hh eventer who is a WB/TB cross, who although is elegant, is suprisingly chunky through the girth area.  I do like to have a bit of horse in front and behind of me.  Cant be doing with skinny types at all (no, I am not fat anymore either), at my age you do need to have something to hold onto and to feel secure on.

Angelish - I love your coloured boy - he is gorgeous.  What is is breeding?


----------



## whiteclover (18 September 2011)

Im 5'9 and have had a 16.1, and two 16.3s. I prefer the 16.3.


----------



## Firewell (18 September 2011)

I'm 5ft5 and weigh 8 stone on the nose.
Horse is a muscly, full up 16.1 TB he takes a 6ft6 rug as although not long he is pretty broad.
He's the biggest I would go for but I don't struggle with his size.


----------



## BEUnderTheInfluence (18 September 2011)

I'm around 5'7 and used to have a 16.1hh DWB who'm I sold on...now in process of buying a very small looking horse although he's supposedly 16.0h, very finely built... and I have reservations as to whether he is actually that tall, although he looked far bigger in tack!?


----------



## Anglebracket (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'3" and my horse is 15.2h. She is not too wide. I feel I can wrap my leg around her. My previous ride was a 14h pony so my horse felt like a big step up.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 September 2011)

I am 5''4 and Rauti is 16.2hh...I think he is just the right size for me though I would also be happy with something a touch smaller or bigger.


----------



## Fairy Dust (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'10 and weigh approx 8 stone so have had a 15.2 TB (although she had such a big stride she felt much bigger!)

I now have a 16.3 sport horse but he's quite compact and I feel is the perfect size. Still ride my mum's horse sometimes though and he is 14.1!


----------



## Degan (18 September 2011)

Im 5'11 and my last boy was 14.3 (had a 17.2 before that!)













Oh and 3 foot nothing on 16.1


----------



## Foxford (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'10" and I have a 16.1 MW hunter type. I am quite long in the leg which is the only problem, as when I'm at dressage length my ankles hover around the bottom of his belly which can make leg aids a bit tricky.

Jump saddles are a minefield for me as the flaps have to be super-forward cut so I can get my stirrups up!


----------



## abitodd (18 September 2011)

I am 5ft6 and a bit and 8 stone. I was looking for a youngster to back around the 16h or under range. But the best horse of the 30 or so I looked at was 16.2.
I looked at him and thought TOO BIG,DISMISS....but saw him move and was gobsmacked.
I bought him after a couple of days deliberating and coin tossing,and dowsing etc.
He is now 8 and well above 17h,very capable of coming up through the wither so can be up to 18h in a built up area on dustbin day!
He is however very narrow for a warmblood,so we are suited in build.
The advantage with a big horse is that everything feels slower,giving you more time to act and because you are further from the ground you have more time to prepare your fall!
The only disadvantage I have come up against is when he 'sets' his back and ribcage against me,but I recognise the warning signs now and can 'unstick' him before he turns into 'vulcanite horse.'


----------



## Weezy (18 September 2011)

Just over 5ft10 and I have a 17.1hh...







Right size for me, although sometimes I do do a bit of pony squishing


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 September 2011)

I'm 5ft 4in and my biggest is a 17.2hh TB, my smallest that I ride is a 42" Shetland. I have everything inbetween. I have 3 42" Shetlands of various widths so I am HUGE on one but ok on another. 

I have a 12.2hh Dartmoor who is built like the proverbial outhouse. I look fine on him as he really takes up the leg.

A 15.2hh TB who has chunked out very nicely whilst still remaining refined - it's a shame about his hock as he would have made a CRACKING Show Hack! He is now my kick around horse so we just have fun and it feels like I am sitting on a barrel!

A 16hh TB who atm is on the finer side of a Riding Horse but when matured and filled out properly he will be a nice RH weight. I feel quite big on him but I think it's just due to the fact that he still has alot of beefing up and maturing to do. He is only 5 and he has raced since he was 2 so had no time to fill out really.

I have just gained a 17hh TB that is dainty enough to be a Show Hack so I will see how much he beefs up for showing to see what he can do. He's funny, he's quite narrow so it will be interesting to see what I have in a couple of years time.

And then the 17.2hh TB who again has filled out so much he is a Riding Horse but hopefully by this time next year after 6months of recovery work he might be able to do Lightweight Hunters. Sometimes I feel like a pea on a mountain - usually when he grows to 19hh because of something or another! But normally I feel the right size for him.

All of the TB's have been racehorses. 3 of them racing since they were 2 and so are taking longer to find their true builds. The other started at 3 but he was such a big gangly youngster he is taking time to fill out after racing.


At work I ride everything from the dainty 15hh's which I feel huge on to the big 17.2hh's who I feel right on.


----------



## xRobyn (18 September 2011)

5'7" and 15.1hh. I probably ride too short but am training myself to stabilise my lower leg with longer stirrups.







I rode another welsh D a few weeks ago, only about 3" smaller than Phil but I felt like I was sinking into his back and he felt tiny! In comparison, rode a few between 13-14hh and felt fine! I've also ridden my friend's 16.1hh TBx who was lovely, felt about the same as Phil, and her 17.3hh chunky mare! I didn't feel too small on her but looked like a pea on a drum!


----------



## missparis (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'2/5'3" and ride a 17hh Hanoverian. I dont think I look too silly riding him! I am comfortable riding horses between 14-17.1hh, although my preference is 15.3-16.2hh.

I was not looking for a horse bigger than 16.2hh in my initial search but my dream horse was for sale so was not put off by height. The only downfall is he is an extremely clean and scopey jumper and our height mismatch can make it a bit difficult at times. Either way, love him to bits and learning lots from him 






PS I have lost 7kg since this pic so not so porky now!


----------



## Vicki-Finn-Perry (18 September 2011)

Not many pony riders so far!! 

Im 5foot 1(ish!) and ride my chunky native type 13.3 ponio! 

The biggest i would go on is 15h anything bigger is just to high up for me! 

Here's my lad!


----------



## Captain Bridget (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'8 and ride a 16.2hh currently, I feel a good size on him. But because I'm fairly lightweight I can ride ponies too, although I have long legs so it does look a bit silly! At college I rode things from 13hh to 17.2hh but prefer 16.2/3. I do ride with pretty short stirrups for my leg length though, it's awkward as I have long upper legs so my knee is always quite far forwards.

My current 16.2hh [French Trotter so not hugely wide]






My previous ride, 17hh Irish TB






And a 15.1hh at college, yes she is wearing leg warmers! 






I find it amusing that my leg look very similar in all these pics as in where it is on the horse... I wish I had pictures of me on something much smaller!


----------



## myfatpony (18 September 2011)

I'm 5ft7 and appros 8.7st and I have a 13.2hh 






This is us at a show in July


----------



## wench (18 September 2011)

I am about 5th 6/7 currently have a 16.0 ish tb. Previous was 16.3 NH tb.


----------



## LaurenM (18 September 2011)

I'm 5ft5 and have a 15.2 & 16.0. The 15.2 takes up my leg and the 16 was bought prior to me riding her. She feels smaller than what she is but then I guess I'm used to her now!


----------



## Donnie Darco (18 September 2011)

Me 5'11"
Lyla is 16.1 ish (smaller than I wanted but she perfect in every other way!!!)

Old man Darco was 16.3 dwb


----------



## soulfull (18 September 2011)

5ft 6in ride 16h WB.  which is perfect for me


----------



## Waterborn (18 September 2011)

My daughter rides her 16.3HH and has been doing a bit on my 1st home bred pony 13.1HH who's up for loan


----------



## Fools Motto (18 September 2011)

I am 5'4'' and have a 15hh (on tip toes!) and a yearling NF who ''should'' make 13.2hh. I don't mind what she does make, she is my 'future to loan PC pony'', so it's unlikely that I will ride her on a full term basis!
I weigh about 10.5 st, losing Ilbs daily (yippeee) and am very happy with the size of my horses. Doubt I would want anything bigger now.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 September 2011)

I think it depends on (1) leg length to body size ratio and (2) with horses, how rotund they are!

I'm 5.3" but have short legs; and my horse is 15.1hh but is a chunky cob, so I do feel quite small on him.

I have ridden a 16.2, but because she was narrower my legs came down further and I didn't feel she was too big for me; the photo I had took confirms this.

I always thought that the "ideal" size was for the bottom of the rider's boot to be parallel with the underside of the horse's girth/belly line. Less was rider too small; more was rider too big.


----------



## gina2201 (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'9, so fairly tall, and the horses I have owned have been 16.1 and 17hh, purely because I wanted a TB so although you can get smaller ones, I feel too tall on smaller horses even though I can ride them if I was required to as I'm quite slim. They just turned out to be the right horse at the right time, but when I have a look for horses, I do adjust my search to 16hh +


----------



## Mildred (18 September 2011)

I am 5'6 and my horse is 16.2 ish - I think she is a bit big for me, she's quite a hefty mare and I struggle to hold her together. I think a horse of similar build to her would suit me better at 15.2 or so, or bigger for a tb - my last tb was 17.2 but very short coupled - he only wore 6 ft rugs, and I felt ok on him, not over-horsed.


----------



## SO1 (18 September 2011)

I am about 5.1ft and I have 13.2ish NF obviously he is small and has short legs but I never feel that he is small, but then sometimes I forget that I am small too! He also thinks he is a big horse as well.


----------



## 4faults (18 September 2011)

Love the pictures of everyones horses 

I also have a 16.1h coming next week, shes quite fine will be interesting to see how she rides compared to the bigger two.


----------



## Evadiva1514 (18 September 2011)

Im 5'6, weigh just over 8st and ride my little beasties listed below:

15hh Anglo arab x Welsh:






15.3hh Con x Tb:






14.3hh LW Irish Cob:






15.1hh arab x Trak






16.2hh Trakehner:






...and last but not least 14hh Highland Pony:


----------



## -Cadence- (18 September 2011)

5 foot 8 (And a half, that's an  important half inch!)
With Rossi, 17.2hh, Dutch Warmblood. I think I make him look smaller than he is!





















Ansgar, 6y/o Dutch Warmblood, about 16.2hh, a big difference though!





And with my still growing yearling (oops!) also, this is us in the middle of a hurricane, singin' in the rain


----------



## FigJam (18 September 2011)

I am (at a guesstimate!) about 5'6 and pony squish poor Hopalong who is only 15.2 (15.1 on her passport, but I think she's a little bigger than that?!)   She is a cob-x though and takes a 6'3 rug, so seems to ride a little bigger.  Notice her shortness most when riding in dressage saddle at dressage length as I have to make sure to keep my toes out of the way of her elbows!    Even still, I don't think we look _too_ out of proportion?! 







I ride quite short for jumping anyway and she doesn't let her lack of height get in the way of getting airborne!


----------



## Ella19 (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'3" and pony is 14.2hh. Anything bigger than 15hh I feel over horses and too much to ride forward and collect effectively.


----------



## Ella19 (18 September 2011)




----------



## Stormy123456 (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'10 and I ride my 15.2hh, my 16hh and a friends 17.1hh

16hh 






15.2hh


----------



## Walrus (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'8" with quite quite long legs, pony is 13.2hh. Backed him last year, first show and dressage this year. Before him I was hacking point to pointers - I felt bigger on some of them!


----------



## HLOEquestrian (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'4 and I have a 15hh and a 14.2

Here is my 15hh


----------



## coss (18 September 2011)

i'm 5ft7 and a half - ride long. Got my pony when i was 12 and therefore much shorter and we were expecting him to grow a little more than he did... he's meant to be 14.2hh but more like 14.1 i think!











Currently riding a friend horse who's meant to be 15.3hh but i think she's lost height since having a foal!





I wouldn't buy anything smaller than 15.2hh... if i were to go on and buy another horse it would have to probably be 16hh at least depending on build. I can mount a 16.2 from the ground which i like to be able to do but not compulsory


----------



## I*HM (18 September 2011)

At a guess I'm somewhere between 5'8- 5'9 (although I only feel about 5'6 as all my friends are my height or taller). I got Alvin when I was 14 (so a bit shorter, but even at that, I was looking for 15.2hh plus) and hoped he'd add another inch at least, but instead just got wider 
I suppose I'm relatively tall, but no idea where the height is.

I'm worried that I'm starting to get a bit pony squisherish on Alvin (he's bang on 153cm... 15hh)






And sometimes when we're jumping Alvin grows a couple of hands






And just for contrast, on 17hh/17.1hh (ignore the out fit, I didn't think I'd be riding in view of a camera.. or riding at all!) I warmed him up at shows and such last year I felt happy as larry on him.








All my smaller friends are moved onto horses, so I'm always on the smallest, despite being the tallest by a bit. Having said that I'm always the one given a pony if I'm riding out at the yard/ at friends/for someone else.


----------



## wednesdayadams (18 September 2011)

I feel massive on (and wouldn't buy) anything under 16hh. I'm 5ft 3 and my horse is 16.1hh I purpously didn't look at anything under 16hh


----------



## NinjaPony (18 September 2011)

Well I am 5'7 and looking at buying a 14.2hh wide pony, and I felt great on him.


----------



## charlimouse (18 September 2011)

I'm 5'2"

On 16hh TB







On a 16.1 TB







On a 16.1 ISH







With my yearling who we think should make around 16hh (TBxWB)







On a 16.2 TBxID







On a 15.3 scottish sports horse







Back in my thinner teenage days on a 15.2 TBxID







15.2 TB


----------



## Goldenstar (18 September 2011)

I am 5 foot 5 and my biggest is 17 hh he was a medium saddle fit when I bought him and weedy he is now an extra wide he just does dressage and has built up more than I ever thought possible he is now a very big powerful horse and he is probally to big for me but as I know him well and he has developed with me riding him I am used to him and the change was gradual. 
However my favourite size is 16.1  I have just bought a 16.2  my best competion horse ever was 15.3 ( just) and my hunter is 15.3 and he's great for gates. It's not all about height width is really important as well, I would not like a wide hunter my husband has a pure Irish draught to hunt and he is just too wide for me to enjoy hunting him.


----------



## competitiondiva (18 September 2011)

-Cadence- said:



			5 foot 8 (And a half, that's an  important half inch!)
With Rossi, 17.2hh, Dutch Warmblood. I think I make him look smaller than he is!










Click to expand...

I'm in love.... drools!!!......

I'm 5'7 and have always felt a little big for my 15.2hh certainly couldn't go smaller than her:





but that'll soon be a thing of the past as her 2 year old son already stands at 16.1! So in future will be riding a BIG oss!!


----------



## JessPickle (18 September 2011)

I am 5ft7 and my boy is 17.1hh.  Also ride my sisters 15.1hh TB x who feels way too small 

The Big Boy












The small pony  (15.1hh but rides like a pony!)


----------



## star (18 September 2011)

i gravitate towards small horses - they're cheaper and easier to keep!

i'm 5ft7.  first horse was a 15.1hh leg at each corner Welsh Cob who fitted me spot on.  then went and bought a 15.2hh Welsh Cob who was more withers than anything else and legs came out of one hole - i looked a bit big on him in dressage pics but seem ok in jumping pics.  newest horse is 15.2hh officially although i think prob nearer 15.3hh (important inch) and I think we look fine together but he has a bit more body than the previous one.


----------



## Eventer96 (18 September 2011)

I'm 5ft 4 (just!!). Don't think I have much more growing to do either, holding out for another growth spurt having turned 15 a couple of months ago!  I can get away with riding anything as small as 13.2hh up to my big lad who is 17.1hh... 

17.1hh Dutch Warmblood







Even as a 10 year old I had a thing for big horses!  






Excuse the rough looking pony- he's come a long way since then! 

14.1hh Connie


----------



## Tnavas (19 September 2011)

5'7½" and have a 16hh Clydesdale mare - I'm more than happy with that - at one time I had a 15hh mare and had no trouble riding her either.


----------



## JessandCharlie (19 September 2011)

I take it no one else read that as "How big are you? How big is your a*se?" To start with then  

J&C


----------



## rubysmum (19 September 2011)

i'm 5'8 & like to go from the sublime to the stoopid
the big mare is 17hh & just massive on all fronts - 7'3 rugs - but have had many years of riding her super tanker ways - the new dressage ride is a 14 1 pony - i keep taking pics to try & convinence myself that we do not look too mental together


----------



## Romax (19 September 2011)

I'm 5 foot 6 I think

17.2hh Danish Warmblood with Blu Hors lines, *drool*
















16.2hh Oldenburg, 24 years old, not that you'd realise from riding him!






17hh Hanoverian






16hh Oldenburg - photo used with permission of photographer, a friend of mine 






another oldenburg, 16.1hh


----------



## SJCharl19 (19 September 2011)

Im 5ft4 and 19 years old and my boy is 17.1hh


----------



## Cop-Pop (19 September 2011)

I'm 5'6" and my horse is 15.1.  I have long legs but a really short body so I don't feel big on her at all


----------



## Sarah1 (19 September 2011)

I'm 5'3" on a good day and my boy is touching 17hh!  He grew a bit larger than anticipated and now I love him so much I can't part with him so have to put up with looking like a pea on a mountain!  He's very short in the back tho so rides a bit like a REALLY big pony! 
I do have issues getting him to work correctly sometimes as I can't wrap my legs right around him  but wouldn't swap him for the world as his temperament is 1000% and we're only pleasure riders so he suits me


----------



## AandK (19 September 2011)

I'm 5ft and 3.5 inches.  My TB is 16.3hh but quite compact/not too wide, and polite to ride.  My old mare is 15.2hh, more my ideal height!  The mare I am also competing on is 15.1hh.


----------



## little_flea (19 September 2011)

I'm 5'3 and 8.5 stone and my horse is 17.2hh... Sure, I look a bit silly on her but love her to bits so I don't care! I show jump her and my sister who is 5'5 does dressage and there are no problems at all with her size.

I also compete a 16.3 mare for someone &#8211; she is a much more physical ride (not really a ladies horse) but its not really a problem size-wise.

Whenever I get on something smaller I feel huge now!


----------



## Kat (19 September 2011)

I'm 5ft8 with fairly long legs and am fairly happy on anything over 14.2hh, feel a bit bit on anything smaller and would definitely not feel secure enough to jump on a pony. It depends much more on the build as to what is comfortable rather than the height. 

My OH is 6ft2 with great lanky long legs, but he likes small horses. Before we bought our own he was competing regularly on a 15.1hh lw cob. He did occasionally ride smaller but found that as he likes to ride long his legs would knock with the horse's legs! 

When we were looking for a horse we were ideally looking for something around the 16hh - 16.3hh mark. If we saw anything bigger OH would start muttering about it being too big. When we looked at any horse one of the deciding factors was whether he looked stupidly big on it, he has a talent for making quite tall horses look like ponies. 

We ended up buying our mare at 15.2/15.3hh as a 4 year old in the hope that she would grow a bit or at least fill out as she was a lovely ride. She is absolutely the perfect size for me  and it is nice not to have to struggle to reach to do things like forelocks and ears, OH still looks a little big on her but they are happy, and hopefully she will fill out and grow a bit more in the coming years so that they look a little more in proportion.


----------



## leflynn (19 September 2011)

5ft 4 and my Boy is 15.2 (LW TB) and I think we're a good match  

I used to ride a 16.3 cob x TB who was a proper chunky boy and I felt like my legs weren't quite long enough to do us both justice   I've also ridden a friends 12.2 jumping pony (ace fun) and an 18.2 ID - one extreme to the other and I have to admit to not being keen on the height of the 18.2   I don't think I'd ever go above 16.2 or below 15, but you never know!


----------



## leflynn (19 September 2011)

5ft 4 and my Boy is 15.2 (LW TB) and I think we're a good match  

I used to ride a 16.3 cob x TB who was a proper chunky boy and I felt like my legs weren't quite long enough to do us both justice   I've also ridden a friends 12.2 jumping pony (ace fun) and an 18.2 ID - one extreme to the other and I have to admit to not being keen on the height of the 18.2   I don't think I'd ever go above 16.2 or below 15, but you never know!


----------



## Kenzo (19 September 2011)

5'6 9stone  

WB/ID 16.1 

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x151/Becks_049/less008.jpg

17h TB

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x151/Becks_049/DSC00254.jpg

16.2 TB

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x151/Becks_049/IMAG0334-1-1.jpg


14.2 Welsh section D

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x151/Becks_049/syke002.jpg

17.1 or 17.2 (not sure) WB

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x151/Becks_049/20090827_3107.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x151/Becks_049/20090927_3488.jpg

Prefer larger horses to smaller ones, yet I do enjoy riding your cobby smaller types like Welsh section D's


----------



## Lolita (19 September 2011)

I'm  a leggy 5"9.5 (35" legs) and I have a 15.3. I look rather long in him to be honest. I rang about a 17.0hh horse but they said they wouldn't sell to me as I'm 16, it annoys me that people think bigger horses need older riders.


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (19 September 2011)

I'm about 5'7 and have a 17hh ish MW hunter who I love riding feels just the right size for me, I also have a 15.3hh TB mare who I bought as a broodmare but who came back into work this year, I feel too big on her, feel as though there is nothing in front of me! I also have her foal, now a yearling who should make 16.2hh at least and a 2yo who is currently about 16hh so should make a decent size hopefully. 






[/IMG]


----------



## JoJo_ (19 September 2011)

I'm 5'6 and ride a 15.2hh LW cob (ISH on his passport). I'm on the larger side too but he carries me just fine. I wouldnt want to ride anything smaller in height or build as i'd feel too big. My last horse was a 16.1hh ISH and I felt fine on her. Personally I wouldnt want a horse bigger than 16.2hh although I do sit on my friends' horses occasionally that are taller.


----------



## Natpillai (19 September 2011)

I'm 5'5 and my boy is bang on 16hh.  He rides a lot bigger but in general I find 16hh is about bang on for me in terms of being able to keep them together and be effective.

That said, I do love a good 148 for a play, and also it's nice to have a go on a friend's bigger horse now and again.

i guess it's down to suitability for what you want - I mean look at Geoff Billington and the huge things he rides, and by the same token Mark Todd makes everything look small!  I think if you can ride them, ride them!!


----------



## SmallHunter (19 September 2011)

I'm 5ft 10 and I have a 15hh mare and a gelding who is pushing 18hh's 

15hh







18hh 







My mare rides much bigger and can keep up with the big boys. The only thing that is a litttle off putting is when the big lad decides to have a tantrum because his small bucks aren't really small at all just because of the sheer size of him but we have sorted that.


----------



## I*HM (19 September 2011)

Just to add...
For me it's how big they ride also. Despite being only 15hh Alvin rides like a horse. My sister had a 14.2hh on loan that rode like 11.2hh, could not ride the pony, it was just too frustrating with such a little stride.

Also depends on the build, anything under 15hh and I'm happy as long as there's a generous girth, anything over that and I'd rather narrower, or at least more compact. And I'm not a midget either so it's not about reaching the end of the saddle  I just like to be able to use my leg


----------



## Kokopelli (19 September 2011)

5ft very petite and my lad is 148cm. 

I think I make him look huge as well.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (19 September 2011)

Lynsey&Smartie said:



			I'm about 5'7 and have a 17hh ish MW hunter who I love riding feels just the right size for me, I also have a 15.3hh TB mare who I bought as a broodmare but who came back into work this year, I feel too big on her, feel as though there is nothing in front of me! I also have her foal, now a yearling who should make 16.2hh at least and a 2yo who is currently about 16hh so should make a decent size hopefully. 






[/IMG]
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely seat you have


----------



## Quadro (19 September 2011)

Im 5"7/8 and have a 16.2hh and a 17hh
Q


----------



## Trish C (19 September 2011)

Just shy of 6foot and have a 17.1 and a half (and a very important half it is too ) ISH. Feel just right on him but feel very big on most things smaller...

Used to own a 15.3hh cob who was round enough to feel a good bit bigger and take up my very long legs, and a 16.2hh Cleveland Bay who, again, was a good size/shape for me. Now I have my over 17 hander I don't like sitting on anything smaller though!


----------



## welshcob* (19 September 2011)

I'm 5'3" and my girl is 14.3. Suits me perfectly!


----------



## black_horse (19 September 2011)

Im 5ft 7 and Delicia is 17hh







But tbh she feels small to me...i think i have got so used to her.


----------



## rowy (19 September 2011)

I'm 5ft6 and Dancer is 15hh:





Rowan is 15hh but WIDE!:





Lola is 12hh- 12.2hh:






I personally dont really like riding anything bigger than 16hh unless it is ultra sensitive just because I find it hard to control every bit of it.


----------



## Warmblood39 (23 September 2011)

I'm 5ft 4" and bought a 16.2hh dutch warmblood but was looking for a 15.2hh but I do not feel small on him but riding anything smaller I do feel too big.


----------



## WelshTilly (23 September 2011)

Im 5ft 8'' and ride a 15'2 she is a welsh x she takes up my leg she also has a lot up front .....


----------



## cc14 (23 September 2011)

4faults said:



			Probably been done before but I am curious to see how tall everyone is and how big their horses are? Is there a reason you went for the size you did or was your horse just the most suitable at the time and height didnt come into it too much?

For example I am 5'6" and my horse is 17.3h, I dont feel small on her and find her simple to get together. 
















We also have a 17.1h, this is me on him






This is my 6' OH





Click to expand...

Colour co-ordination jealousy is in overdrive!

But, I am a very stumpy looking 5'3, and I have a very stock 16.2h.  I am probably a little short for him, but we make it work.  I personally prefer bigger, stockier horses who are a little heavy in your hands, but I can very comfortably ride a 15h.  Have also ridden up to 18h with no probs  Height was a big factor when I was horse hunting in that I wanted no smaller than 15.2h, and I knew practically I could never tack up something over 17h!


----------



## Alfiem (23 September 2011)

5'3" and 14.2hh sec D. I have the most stupid short legs and I cannot ride one side of anything over 15.2hh !!


----------



## xspiralx (24 September 2011)

5ft2 and the horse I am currently selling is 16.3hh..







He's really just a bit big for me - not as much height wise as that he's a big moving horse with a long back and a long neck and I don't quite have the length of leg to easily push him up together.

I don't like riding very small horses though - ideal size is really 15.3 - 16.1hh.


----------



## Maddie2412 (24 September 2011)

Lynsey&Smartie said:



			I'm about 5'7 and have a 17hh ish MW hunter who I love riding feels just the right size for me, I also have a 15.3hh TB mare who I bought as a broodmare but who came back into work this year, I feel too big on her, feel as though there is nothing in front of me! I also have her foal, now a yearling who should make 16.2hh at least and a 2yo who is currently about 16hh so should make a decent size hopefully. 






[/IMG]
		
Click to expand...

this horse is just to gorgeous jealous of horse seat the whole lot!!  im 168cm(dont know what that is in ft) and my lad is a super fine 15.3 though rides like a pony and has pony sized everything brush boots bridle the lot! personally im a big horse person would prefer a tb or v light weight 16.2 +...


----------



## PrettyPiaffe (24 September 2011)

My daughter is 5ft6 ish and has a 16.3hh,17.1hh,18hh and a colt to make 14.2hh. Prefers riding 16.2hh and upwards but the colt was an impulse buy.


----------



## Mince Pie (24 September 2011)

I'm about 5'3" and I ride a 14hh cob and a 16.1hh TB











My old mare was 13.1hh


----------



## lucy974 (24 September 2011)

I'm 5ft 1 and own a 14.1 nf pony x


----------



## caramel (24 September 2011)

I'm 5'4'' and I have a 17.1 TB.


----------



## jess_asterix (24 September 2011)

I'm 5'6 and I have 3 that are 16.1/2 and one that is 17.1 I also ride my sister 14.2/3 lw cob and hunt on him. I feel about right on horses 16.1/2 don't mind them bigger if they are narrow.


----------



## racingdemon (24 September 2011)

5'5 and currently riding things between 13hh & 16.2, biggest I've had was an 18.1hh ISH... Like trying to turn the QE2!! Generally not bothered about size, had a fab 15hh hunter, as long as they do the job I'm not too fussed, long & rangy (17.1 took a 7' rug) or short & squat (15hh took a 6' rug) 

Down size is I have a tack room full of every size rug going! 

Quite liking the 13hh pocket rockets at the moment too!


----------



## luckyhorseshoe (24 September 2011)

I'm 5ft 1 and my mare is 14.3.
She was smaller than i was looking for but she had every box ticked.
Nobody has said that i look too big on her.

I think that 15.2 is about right for me. And my previous horses have been about this. As long as its not too long i can ride a 16h.   But if the horse has alot of movement i stuggle to ride it if its any bigger than that.


----------

